# Help name our new puppy!



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW Shes a beauty..Im not so good at picking names...ummm Midnight, Callie, Stella, CoCo, Bliss, Lucky


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't help with a name but she sure is a little beauty.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the name Roxy but my family is not so crazy about it. I do have the final say since I am the main care giver.
What do you think about Roxy?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I like the name Roxy


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How about Ebony? Whatever you choose, she is adorable!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

She's really pretty. I like Raven.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

She's beautiful......I've never had a female dog but said if I ever got one, I would name her either Aspen or Eden......


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like the name Spirit and Roxy too. She is gorgeous and I think she is retriever/chow mix.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Roxy is cute... pick what makes you happy !


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I like Hannah.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Coralline! Her dark hair reminds me of that little girl!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cinder....


----------



## lynnzieandme (Sep 27, 2009)

cute i like roxy alot but if i were u i would pick somthing the whole family likes becouse she goiing to be with u for a long time it took me almost to days to name my dog(lynnzie) but heres a suggestion
:ebeny,crystal,twilight,junie,maggie,mandy,maddy,moose,amelia,magic,taylor,taffy
any way good luck


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

LibertyME said:


> Cinder....


Now that's cute!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what city, town or county did she come from?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Dahlia, Bea, Beans, Harley, Brooklyn, Aspen, Kalua, Georgia, or Raven


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any names you are leaning towards?


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Roxy was going to be my suggestion.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

It's a Nellie puppy! So cute, looks just like Nellie as a pup, (Nellie is lab X golden retriever)  I have often thought that I should have named Nellie Raven or Shadow. Congrats! I'll enjoy seeing her grow up!

Forgot to mention, if she doesn't work out, send her my way


----------

